# feels good to be growing again



## ShOrTbUs (Oct 16, 2012)

for everyone pulling up a chair, let me get you caught up. a lot has been going on since my first grow. 

new setup:

i'm running 2 separate rooms this time around. i emptied out my bedroom closet and transformed it into my veg/cloning room. i also emptied out a hallway closet for my flower room. 

i'll be running a DIY aero system for veg & flower, along with a DIY bubble cloner.

lights:

i'll be vegging/cloning under cfl's & flowering under 600W hps

nutes: 

i'm running AN jungle juice as my base & supplementing botanicare cal/mg. i'll also be cloning with root tech gel.

beans: (popped yesterday)

Seedsman Seeds Northern Lights
Regular Cannabis Seeds - 10 seeds


got a couple of pics of the veg/flower rooms to hold you guys/gals over, till i have some bud porn to show off

pic#1 - the veg aero system i built
pic#2 - the right ride of the veg room
pic#3 - the left side of the veg room


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Oct 16, 2012)

only thing left to buy is ballast/hood/bulb, and some Mylar for the walls. then i'll assemble everything. i have 5-8 weeks to finish the room since i just popped the northern lights, and have to wait for them to reach maturity to cut clones and flower.

unfinished flowering room pics.


----------



## Roddy (Oct 17, 2012)

Glad to see you back in action and will be watching, my friend!! :48:


----------



## tastyness (Oct 17, 2012)

Nice looking setup.  It makes a world of difference to have two spaces.  
I would try flat white paint instead of mylar- probably easier to install in a closet.

*Green Mojo* for your new setup


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 17, 2012)

Looking great!  I love having separate veg and flowering spaces.  I'm with Tasty on the mylar.  I hate the stuff.  Originally all my spaces had mylar.  Now the flowering room has Panda film and the other 2 spaces are painted flat white.  I prefer the flat white paint--so easy to clean and it is so inexpensive.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 17, 2012)

Looking nice Shortbus:aok:

The Greenest of MOJO for your grow.


----------



## Locked (Oct 17, 2012)

Looking good bro...I have the same opinion on the Mylar. I have a roll of it collecting dust in my Grow Room.


----------



## powerplanter (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm in.  Green mojo for your grow.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Oct 18, 2012)

i'm impressed with the beans so far. 9/10 successfully germinated in just 3 days. the 1 seed that didn't germ, just wasn't viable.

i germinated my seeds by dropping them in a glass of water for 2 days till they cracked. then i placed them in soaked tissue paper, in a humidity container, and placed the container on a heating pad set on low. they really took off, because after just one more day all the tap roots were 1/2inch or longer.

last night i transplanted the seedlings into rapid rooter plugs that have been soaking in plain ph'd water for 24 hrs. they are now under a single 23w cfl until they show their first set of true leaves.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Oct 18, 2012)

got a little snap happy last night taking picture of nutes and equipment in my veg room

pic#1 - nutrients
pic#2 - rooting gel,ph up&down, h202, isopropyl alcohol, leftover nutes from previous grow, & "real water" something i got as a freebie from the online hydro store i ordered from.
pic#3 - veg lights, and YES that is a bathroom vanity fixture with a cardboard reflector that i painted flat white.  i'm adding a second one soon as i take my first set of clones off of the females from this grow
pic#4 - just a quick shot of the plumbing on the veg aero system
pic#5 - the hydro store i order from, sent me a damaged bottle of rooting gel, so when they re-sent my gel, they sent me a whole bunch of freebies.


----------



## New2theGame (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm excited for you bro..  I'll be watching!  I just upgraded to a 600w hps the 400 is now my veg light and i got a 2ft 4 bulb t5 for my clones/seedlings.  im almost ready to rock out in a steady manner!!  Keep up the great work, I can't wait to see how your grow goes.  GL.


----------



## Iams (Oct 18, 2012)

Cool! thanks for posting a look of an empty setup.

Green Mojo for the pups!


----------



## tastyness (Oct 22, 2012)

Babies on Board... and away we go. 
Looks good.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Oct 23, 2012)

7 days today. they will be transplanted into their final homes tonight or tomorrow(depends how high i get). roots have started to poke through the RR plugs and have a tendency to quickly attach themselves to the net pots quite easily. moving them into 3" net pots with hydroton, and starting them off with a 10 gal res dwc style.

since it takes too many weeks for the plants to mature. i wont be able to grow these out in the aero system. its limited to cutting clones and short veg periods


----------



## powerplanter (Oct 23, 2012)

Some nice looking baby girls you have there.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Oct 25, 2012)

transplanted them to their final home. continuing giving them just plain ph'd water. currently in a 10g res with 25liters of water. i will move to the 30 gal tote if needed. depends on how many girls i end up getting. the tote was originally cut to fit 8 - 3.75" net pots, so had to cut extra hole in middle and add duct tape so that the 3" net pots fit properly. at the rate their going i'll begin feeding at 14 days. i currently have them under a 105w cfl that puts out 6500 lumens. the surface area of the tote is aprox. 2 sq ft. so they're getting about 3250 lumens per pq ft. i'll bump up the lumens when i begin to feed them.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Oct 30, 2012)

All of the babies seem extremely happy. The plan was to give them their first very light nute solution today. While preping for the reservoir change, this little voice pops in my head and remindes me about what THG said." Newer growers tend to over-love seedlings". I've decided to give them at least a few more days, before feeding them.

As for the plants themselves, their growth rates have been progressing amazingly, and evenly. I do have 1 that is proving to be a little superior to the rest. He/She is the only one to establish her 4th set of nodes thus far. Noticeably tighter internodes then the other 3 that match his/her height. 

Not to be overly worrisome, but the one plant that is out shining the rest has had yellow coteyldons for a few days now. They've even began to brown as well. While the rest of the plants coteyldons remain green, with no signs of yellowing yet. Is this something I should worry about? Or will this one plant need to be fed sooner then later?

Pics will be provided soon as I get back to my computer and upload them.


----------



## DrFever (Oct 30, 2012)

IMO once a seedling or cutting  has a root structure  it is in need of food  i think  you could very well  give them  1/2 ml per liter of your A and 1/2 ml per liter of B  vegging  food    they will love you for it  or   a light  foilage spray of  1 - 1 -1 

you mentioned  some plants showing signs of discoloration     this  could be  plant is ueing its stored  energy in leafs already   
  think of your plants  like a new born baby it needs food  within  first  6 - 8 hrs or it will die


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Oct 30, 2012)

pic #1 - group photo

pic #2 -  best guy/girl

pic #3 - temp/rh

pic #4 - the root development


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Oct 30, 2012)

DrFever said:
			
		

> you mentioned  some plants showing signs of discoloration     this  could be  plant is ueing its stored  energy in leafs already
> think of your plants  like a new born baby it needs food  within  first  6 - 8 hrs or it will die



the only foliage that is yellowing off are the cotyledons, and its only the one plant yellowing off


----------



## juniorgrower (Oct 30, 2012)

Looking good ShOrTbUs!


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Oct 30, 2012)

ty for the kind words


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Nov 4, 2012)

i believe the Dr was right. they were hungry. progression of the necrosis paired with a clear need for more N was due to the plants starving. i doubled the nute solution to 650 ppm and it seems to have fixed the problem. it looks like they're going to be heavy feeders. they'll get they're next feeding tomorrow. time to bump up the ppms and test their limits. with only 2-3 weeks till flip i'm looking to maximize their growth potential as much as possible.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Nov 12, 2012)

things are looking crowded. i'll be flipping to 12/12 & cutting clones as soon as my order arrives. 600w quantum digital ballast, and a sun system low rider 6" air cooled hood, and of course the bulb. all males will be chopped. the best preforming male will get cloned. the first male clone that shows roots will get put into 12/12 in a room by itself, so that i can harvest his pollen. still no nute burn at 1200ppm. they'll get bumped up again this week to see if they can handle it. looking to cut about 18-22 clones and get them set up in the bubble cloner. going to be a busy week.


question for the experts. how do you stop clawing? 

i know my ph has been perfect. it gets ph'd to 5.3 and has a nice gradual drift up to 5.8. i'm thinking its my RH. it sits around 50%-60%. temps have been ideal 72-76. depending on ambient temp.


----------



## Seattle Bong Ripper (Nov 13, 2012)

yeehaw the porn has arrived! and it only gets better from here


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Nov 13, 2012)

Seattle Bong Ripper said:
			
		

> yeehaw the porn has arrived! and it only gets better from here



yeah the fun is about to begin


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Nov 20, 2012)

equipment still hasn't arrived in the mail yet. it will definitely come this week. no matter, i kept myself busy this past week. i looked at carbon filters, and didn't like the price tags. i decided to build one myself. i'm considering doing a scrog on these plants. i'm building the screen tomorrow and checking how close to full it will be as the plants are right now. who knows maybe i'll do another week or 2 of veg just to fill up the net. mostly likely i'll just flower them as is and flip them immediately. going to pick up the activated carbon for the filter. also looking into building a box around the inline fan, and insulating the fan for a little noise suppression. 

busy busy :icon_smile:


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Nov 20, 2012)

order literally just showed up. decided to unbox and snap a few photo's. i'll have more photo's tonight with it all set up. i can't wait to see the light this thing puts out. i'm looking at 9500+ lumens per sq ft. :hubba:


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Nov 21, 2012)

encased the inline fan, and filled it with spray foam insulation. got the whole set up hung and working. flipped to 12/12 today and decided against the scrog this time. 

pics up soon


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Nov 21, 2012)

- find a cardboard box that the fan will fit in.

- cut  6" diameter holes on both sides of the box. (obviously you cut a 4", 8", or 10" holes if that is the size of your fan). also cut a small hole for the power cord as well

- cut out the bottom of the box, so that it can be replaced with something that the fan can be mounted to. i used a piece of 1/2" plywood, cut to fit where the bottom used to be.

- wrap the inline fan & the power cord with plastic wrap to protect it from the insulation

- mount the fan to the plywood, and place the cardboard box over the fan.

- duct tape(god i love duct tape) the cardboard box to the plywood.

- insert the duct work into the makeshift holes and fasten it to the fan with zip ties or duct clamps.

- fill the inside with spray foam insulation. (mine took 4 bottles of insulation (6.99 each))

- close the top and duct tape it well so it stays closed.

just tested the fan, and i'm extremely happy with how much it reduced the noise level. 

WARNING: do NOT touch the spray foam when it is still wet. i think i'll be scraping glue off my hands for the next week or so LOL. that'll teach me to check if the foam dried with my bare hands


----------



## Iams (Nov 22, 2012)

Sweet fan insulation idea. You should make a post in the DIY forum.

Once again Great Posting!


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Nov 22, 2012)

Iams said:
			
		

> Sweet fan insulation idea. You should make a post in the DIY forum.
> 
> Once again Great Posting!



thanks iams, that bubb of yours is lookin real good


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Nov 28, 2012)

i've been in 12/12 for 7 days now, and none of the plants showed sex yet. i have a hunch on a few of them, but no conclusive evidence yet. last week i cut a round of clones for the bubbler. i dont know exactly what happened, but all the cuttings wilted and died within like 4 days. i lost 18 clones in all. luckily i topped and fim'd the plants like a mad man, so i was able to cut more today. i cut 5 clones yesterday, and 17 more today. i'm trying a new technique i read good things about. after taking the cuttings i place them in water for 24 hrs in complete darkness before giving them the root gel and placing them in the bubbler. hopefully i have some success this time. if not i'm going to have to go back to the rapid rooters cloning method. i've had great success with it in the past. even worse, if this round of clones fails i'll have to cut from main shoots in order to keep the NL going in the future. its crunch time!

aight enough of the talkin time for pic's


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Dec 1, 2012)

5 out of 9 are female. males got chopped today. i'm so glad the 2 plants that are clearly genetically superior to rest turned out to be female. if they produce & smoke well, they'll deff be kept in the rotation for a while

the pre-flowers in the first 3 pics are still small, but they are there. my phone can only take so good of pics


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Dec 4, 2012)

buds are beginning to show. alot of bondage going on, and more to come as they begin to pack on the weight. gave them a good trimming so they focus all their energy on the tops. getting fed tomorrow, gonna hit them with a good dose of P. it looks as though i'm going to need to supplement cal/mg in flower. maybe its just the tint from the light. either way i'll find out soon find out soon though.


----------



## greenjoe (Dec 4, 2012)

hey great job there shortbus...keep it up!!


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 4, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Looking great! I love having separate veg and flowering spaces. I'm with Tasty on the mylar. I hate the stuff. Originally all my spaces had mylar. Now the flowering room has Panda film and the other 2 spaces are painted flat white. I prefer the flat white paint--so easy to clean and it is so inexpensive.


 
Im with THG on the Flat White. Course,truth is, I be a painter.


----------



## powerplanter (Dec 4, 2012)

Beautiful...nice job short bus.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 4, 2012)

GreAt job looking good here's some green mojo for those ladies.PS


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Dec 4, 2012)

Thank you all for the kind words, and the much needed mojo


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Dec 8, 2012)

these were taken at 53 days, 18days flowering.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Dec 10, 2012)

i just had to take advantage of the attitude Christmas sale :hubba: :hubba: :hubba: 

Delta 9 Labs Southern Lights aka White Star
Regular Cannabis Seeds - 05 seeds 
$57.62

FEMINIZED UFO #1 Ch9 Female Seeds Vintage 2006

FEMINIZED UFO #2 Positronics Seeds Jack Diesel

Cali Connection Boss Hogg 2 REG

TH Seeds Critical HOG

Delta 9 Labs Sativa House Mix 5 REG

Dinafem Seeds White Widow AUTO

G13 Labs Gigabud

ordered 5 seeds got 12 free...now thats a steal


----------



## Locked (Dec 10, 2012)

Nice deal bro...I have wanted to try delta 9's gear for a while now. If I buy anymore beans right now the wife will fryin pan me in the head.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Dec 10, 2012)

hahahah. yeah mine asked what i was doin with the cc. when i told her she just rolled her eyes at me lol


----------



## Locked (Dec 10, 2012)

ShOrTbUs said:
			
		

> hahahah. yeah mine asked what i was doin with the cc. when i told her she just rolled her eyes at me lol



Lol...if I had not sweet talked her into a 10 pack of Satori last month I might have gotten in on the Xmas deal. I mentioned the great Xmas special to her and then got reminded about saying I would not ask to buy any more beans till spring 2013.


----------



## powerplanter (Dec 10, 2012)

Was she spraying it down with Pam.  lol.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Dec 10, 2012)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Lol...if I had not sweet talked her into a 10 pack of Satori last month I might have gotten in on the Xmas deal. I mentioned the great Xmas special to her and then got reminded about saying I would not ask to buy any more beans till spring 2013.




hahaha. i made my first purchase at the beginning of october. she's like, "you didnt even grow all the seeds yet, from the the first time you bought seeds"

i'm just like "I GET 12 SEEDS FOR ORDERING 5, THERES NO WAY I'M PASSING THIS UP"

then she proceeds to roll her eyes and walk away.


anyway, back to the seeds. i took one look at the "shouthern lights". thought to myself, "i gotta have these". i know its a pain in the butt waiting for sativa's to finish. this one is 14+ weeks, but once i get multiple strains rolling. i will be running perpetual grows so wont be much of an issue.


----------



## DarkHorse007 (Dec 10, 2012)

lookin good shortbus glad to see you also took advantage of that sale i did also i ordered 10 seeds and got 23 seeds free!


----------



## powerplanter (Dec 10, 2012)

That is a heck of a deal.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Dec 10, 2012)

DarkHorse007 said:
			
		

> lookin good shortbus glad to see you also took advantage of that sale i did also i ordered 10 seeds and got 23 seeds free!



i wanted to order more, but i spent all my money on the kids for Christmas lol


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Dec 12, 2012)

ahh man lots to do tonight. mounted my fan above my light, thinking the plants would never reach 5'. these girls are reallllllly stretching. so now i have to take the fan down and put it on the floor. good thing i bought extra ducting. i thought NL was supposed to be a short bushy plant. clearly seedman seeds do not have stable genetics


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Dec 15, 2012)

looking like its gonna be a very merry christmas :icon_smile:


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Dec 22, 2012)

"Northern Lights distinctly shows its Afghani indica genetic background, it is a small plant that produces, big highly resinous flowers."   - seedsman seed bank(from the attitude site)

i put my plants in fowering almost 5 weeks ago. the 2 plants were measuring just under 3' tall, after a 6 week veg period. this past week the highest cola is sitting at 6' tall. small plant my ***. i had to supercrop the highest shoots b/c i was running out of room. it looks like they're going to produce well. they just got way bigger then i would have imagined.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Dec 23, 2012)

attitude site said 8-14 weeks. the 2 plants that i'm flowering out are deff different pheno's. the smaller one (4' tall) is deff going to finish faster prolly 9 -10 weeks. it looks as though the larger girl (6' tall) is going to go the distance at 14 weeks. her buds aren't nearly as developed as the smaller of the 2. 

pic 1 & 2 are close up's of the smaller pheno.

pic 3 is my attempt at a canopy shot. i have to break out the step ladder just to get this pic.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Dec 27, 2012)

i've selected the seeds i'll be using in my next grow.

here's the line-up: "the freebie grow"

- 1 (fem) Reserva Privada OG Kush
- 1 (fem) DNA Genetics Seeds Cannalope Kush
- 1 (fem) seedman seeds white widow
- 1 (fem) Ch9 Female Seeds Vintage 2006
- 1 (fem) Positronics Seeds Jack Diesel
- 1 (fem) TH Seeds Critical HOG
- 1 (auto) Dinafem Seeds White Widow
- 1 (fem) G13 Labs Gigabud

these are all my fem freebie's from my last 2 attitude purchases. the one autoflowering seed got thrown in the mix as well. i'm looking forward to seeing how this line-up preforms.


----------



## Sin inc (Dec 27, 2012)

wow nice to see you back up and running shortbus .thats a nice setup you have going there i always wanted to run nl but have not had the fun to buy seeds. been growing bagseeds. i will be watchng this one


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Dec 27, 2012)

Sin inc said:
			
		

> wow nice to see you back up and running shortbus .thats a nice setup you have going there i always wanted to run nl but have not had the fun to buy seeds. been growing bagseeds. i will be watchng this one



i'm not overly impressed with seedsman NL, they're very sativa-ish, in that they got entirely too tall and stretched way to much when put into flowering. next go round i think i'll try sensi seeds NL genetics. sensi claims their NL is a cross from NL#2 & NL #5


----------



## Sin inc (Dec 30, 2012)

you know what i wad just about to say that the plants look like their leaning toward sativa side.thats not right is it?


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Dec 30, 2012)

the 3rd pic in the 68days update is me standing on a step ladder, holding the camera above my head. the plants are in an 18 gal tote thats about 16" high + the plants themselves are 5' & 6'+ tall. all that stretch with only a 5week veg period. i'm not upset, its just not what i was expecting. i haven't been able to move the tote for 4 weeks now. so i just pump old nutes out, fresh water in, and let it sit for an hour. then pump that water out & new water back in with the nutes mixed into it.

when i looked into the history of NL. i always thought the idea was to have a heavily indica dominant hybrid. a short bushy plant, with a high bud to leaf ratio. i had an extremely hard time cloning this strain as well. i went 0 for 30. could not get a single one to root. it was a humbling experience to say the least. since my first 3 attempts at cloning were such a success. going 8 for 8 using RR plugs, 16 out of 22 in a DIY bubble cloner, & 8 out of 11 in the cloner again.


----------



## powerplanter (Dec 30, 2012)

ShOrTbUs said:
			
		

> i've selected the seeds i'll be using in my next grow.
> 
> here's the line-up: "the freebie grow"
> 
> ...




There are a few in there I'd like to see.  I'll keep an eye open for the journal.


----------



## Sin inc (Dec 31, 2012)

i tought that nl was some what like a kush are something short fat leaves
a short and bushy pure indca


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jan 1, 2013)

Sin inc said:
			
		

> i tought that nl was some what like a kush are something short fat leaves
> a short and bushy pure indca



here's the best description of NL history i could find.


hxxp://www.seedsman.com/en/origins-of-northern-lights/


----------



## Sin inc (Jan 1, 2013)

ok.... well iguess that clears it up some. so i guess theres no pure nl out there any more huh...?


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jan 2, 2013)

dont think so. i think most seedbanks today just try to get their hands on NL #5. cross it with a strain that produces similar and/or favorable characteristics, and calls it their own.

either way this is all irrelevant in my situation. if the plants produce some dank i'm happy. if not, i'll have gained the experience of growing this strain. either way, this particular strain doesn't fit my current growing situation. so it will not be kept in the rotation. UNLESS it produces some serious dank. then i think i'll keep it around & try to scrog it to keep the height problems in check.


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 3, 2013)

ShOrTbUs said:
			
		

> dont think so. i think most seedbanks today just try to get their hands on NL #5. cross it with a strain that produces similar and/or favorable characteristics, and calls it their own.
> 
> either way this is all irrelevant in my situation. if the plants produce some dank i'm happy. if not, i'll have gained the experience of growing this strain. either way, this particular strain doesn't fit my current growing situation. so it will not be kept in the rotation. UNLESS it produces some serious dank. then i think i'll keep it around & try to scrog it to keep the height problems in check.




BWD might know where to find some NL..


----------



## Sin inc (Jan 3, 2013)

well kc brains have i nl ive been thinking about getting but because they like to grow outside havn't ordered any thong from them yet,


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jan 3, 2013)

if i get it again i think it will be from sensi.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jan 4, 2013)

coming up on 7 weeks into flowering, i'm estimating 9-10 weeks on the plant in the pic, and at least 13 weeks for the other pheno to finish.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jan 11, 2013)

been kinda bored, so decided to make my veg room more stealthy. when finished it will appear to be nothing more then a tiny closet. 

ohh and the reason the drywall looks a mess is b/c of poor planning. FYI whole sheets of drywall dont fit in a sedan. it started to rain when i was in home depot. so when i got to my car with my kart full of 2 full sheets of drywall, and other random things i picked up. i had to act quickly. that is, after i stood in the rain for a minute just shaking my head at the situation i just put myself in. so i did my best to break the drywall, and stuff it in the back seat. ohh and the wife just LOVES it when i do construction in the bedroom. hahaha, not! i'm a messy builder to say the least.

i think just one pic will do this little project justice.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jan 15, 2013)

ok, so i did a little googling of my own about seedsmans NL. found a few journals on other forums of people getting the same pheno(if u can all it that) i did. one guy grew his 12/12 from seed. it got 4' tall and there was heavy bondage involved. 18 weeks flowering to finish. said the buds were airy, and there was a high stem to bud ratio.

i decided to chop mine down, and let the smaller girl finish. she was suffering under the mutant's canopy about 13" away from the light for 2 weeks. i'm just really excited to start my fem mix grow. running 8 different strains is gonna be interesting to say the least.

hopefully she will plump up in her few remaining weeks, now that she's the star of the show


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jan 18, 2013)

checked some of the trichs today. at about 50% cloudy. i'm going to wait a little longer, see if i can get to about 20% amber. i'm confident she would have finished by now if she hadn't been sitting in the shade for a few weeks.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jan 20, 2013)

cut a few sugar leaves, and my eye caught a few amber trichs here and there. CHOP CHOP time. pics will be going up when im done.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jan 21, 2013)

as promised...61 days flowering


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jan 21, 2013)

Congrats on the chop!!!!   Great job!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jan 21, 2013)

thank you, TOA. she would have yeilded much more had she got optimum light for the entire flower period. i'm extremely happy with the buds though. she's kinda frosty, but the smell is what gets me. she's has a subtle fruity/berry kinda smell. but you have to be right next to it to smell it. 

now i just gotta dry her, and see how she smokes :icon_smile:


----------



## Sin inc (Jan 21, 2013)

nice harvest you have thier shortbus still got doing your thing huh...
so what next on the grow


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jan 21, 2013)

Sin inc said:
			
		

> nice harvest you have thier shortbus still got doing your thing huh...
> so what next on the grow



http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=63568


----------



## Kraven (May 10, 2014)

ShOrTbUs said:


> - find a cardboard box that the fan will fit in.
> 
> - cut  6" diameter holes on both sides of the box. (obviously you cut a 4", 8", or 10" holes if that is the size of your fan). also cut a small hole for the power cord as well
> 
> ...



I have a quick question, what do you do about heat build-up from the fan being enclose...maybe I'm just not seeing the whole picture but I would be concerned about heat ?


----------

